# Eclairage clavier qui s'éteint



## drumgirl (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai mon macbook pro depuis peu et ce matin j'ai remarqué que l'éclairage du clavier s'arrêtait tout seul. Quand j'ai voulu le remettre (avec les touches F) , il m'a mis une icone genre "interdit", puis quelques secondes après je réessais et c'est bon.

Je suis branchée sur secteur et j'ai désactivé l'option d'éclairage de l'écran en fonction de la luminosité (ça arrêtait pas de baisser puis remonter, trop aléatoire).

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? La luminosité dans la pièce est plutot bonne, mais j'ai du mal avec le clavier noir donc je préfererai qu'il soit éclairé tout le temps.

Merci


----------



## tombom (28 Mars 2010)

c'est pareil pour le clavier que pour l'ecran : il s'adapte aux conditions : si il fait tres lumineux, le retro eclairage s'eteind... et tu as le panneau "interdit" parce qu'il fait trop lumineux pour mettre le retro eclairage... (je ne crois pas que on puisse desactiver le reglage auto, comme pour l'ecran)


----------



## sw38 (28 Mars 2010)

L'auto éclairage du clavier. Pareil que pour l'écran. Par contre je sais pas dans quel option c'est désolé.
Au pire met un cache devant la webcam.


----------



## tombom (28 Mars 2010)

tu as une option dans les preferences systeme / clavier "eclairer si la lumiere ambiante est faible"...

mais ca ne rep pas a ton probleme : ca activera le retro eclairage si en a besoin, mais il continuera de s'eteindre si y'en a pas besoin ^^


----------



## marctiger (28 Mars 2010)

Pour les touches tu peux les utiliser en combinant "fn" + une des touches "f", exemple "F2+fn".

Pour les réglages d'éclairage, c'est dans "Préférences Système/Clavier", ainsi que pour le choix d'utilisation de la touche "fn" ou non, et aussi dans "Préférences Système/Économiseur d'énergie".


----------



## drumgirl (28 Mars 2010)

Bon déjà, vous confirmez que c'est normal, ça me rassure.
Je vais m'habituer au clavier noir, mais c'est vrai qu'en venant de windows et connaissant pas encore très bien le clavier, j'ai un peu de mal avec.
Je viens de trouver comment on fait pour afficher une image à taille réelle dans aperçu avec le racoursi clavier (command + 0) après une semaine sans y arriver :rose: !!


----------



## tombom (28 Mars 2010)

en attendant que pascalformac passe, voila un debut  :

www.debutersurmac.com

ainsi que www.osxfacile.com

et enfin http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/

ceux sont des bons tutos...


----------

